# Mách mẹ cách trị ho cho trẻ sơ sinh bằng dầu tràm con yêu cực hiệu quả



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (24/12/18)

Trẻ sơ sinh là đối tượng dễ bị mắc bệnh về đường hô hấp, khi có sự thay đổi của thời tiết hay bị ảnh hưởng có các yếu tố bên ngoài. Việc sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh lúc còn nhỏ là điều nên tránh vì sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của trẻ cũng như lờn thuốc sau này. Chính vì thế một sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên an toàn và hiệu quả là điều cần thiết ngay lúc này.





​
Dầu tràm con yêu, một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu với nhiều công dụng đặc biệt trong việc phòng chóng và hổ trợ điều trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp trong đó ho, cảm cúm, sổ mủi được quan tâm hàng đầu. Ngoài ra các mẹ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại, làm sạch không khí và giúp thư giãn tinh thần hiệu quả.

Một điều đặc biệt của tinh dầu tràm con yêu so với các loại dầu gió khác có tác dụng làm ấm không gây nóng, rát da rất an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Để sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu trị ho cho bé các mẹ có thể tham khảo những cách sau:

*-Thoa lên lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân bé*
Khi thấy bé có triệu chứng nghẹt mủi, sổ mủi, ho khò khè, …thì mẹ sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu cho vào lòng bàn tay thoa đều cho ấm rồi thoa lên lưng, ngực, lòng bàn chân kết hợp với massage vài phút để tinh dầu thấm vào sâu. Đối với massage lòng bàn chân mẹ kết hợp ấn vào huyệt dũng tuyền. Cách này sẽ giúp bé giữ ấm cơ thể và phòng chống hiệu quả các bệnh về đường hô hấp trong đó trị hô rất hiệu quả.





​
*-Nhỏ vào khăn quàng cổ cho bé*
Đối với trẻ bị khò khè, sổ mủi, nghẹt mủi hay thậm chí ra ngoài trời thì việc cho 1 ít tinh dầu tràm con yêu lên khăn của bé rồi quàng vào cổ. Tinh dầu có tác dụng long đờm giúp bé thông mủi cùng với tác dụng kháng khuẩn là cách tối ưu ngăn chặn vi khuẩn, virus từ môi trường xung quanh tấn công vào cơ thể của bé.

*-Pha vào nước tắm cho bé*
Việc sử dụng tinh dầu tràm con yêu pha vào nước tắm cho bé là cách hiệu quả giúp bé giữ ấm cơ thể và phòng chống bệnh về đường hô hấp, hơn thế nữa đây cũng là cách để giúp bé loại bỏ các vi khuẩn, nấm móc bám trên da ngăn chặn các bệnh về da.





​
Lưu ý: khi tắm bằng dầu tràm con yêu thì mẹ cần chú ý không để nước dính vào mắt và miệng của bé và không cần tắm lại bằng sữa tắm.

*-Giữ ấm chân lúc ngủ*
Đối với trẻ bị ho thì việc giữ ấm lòng bàn chân là điều tất yếu, trước khi bé ngủ mẹ thoa vào lòng bàn chân bé 1 ít dầu tràm con yêu massage và ấn vào huyệt dũng tuyền. Sau đó đeo vớ mỏng cho bé đi ngủ hiệu quả đem lại sẽ rỏ rệt.

Có thể nói việc sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu so với việc sử dụng kháng sinh thì cách trị ho này vô cùng hiệu quả và an toàn, đặc biệt là đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Trên thực tế nhiều mẹ sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để tắm hằng ngày và thoa vào lòng bàn chân trước khi đi ngủ đều có hiệu quả rỏ rệt trong việc phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp cho bé.

Để sở hữu cho mình sản phẩm tuyệt vời như thế này, các mẹ hãy đến với dầu tràm con yêu nơi cung cấp tinh dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất. Mang đến những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời cho các mẹ. Hiện nay sản phẩm được bày bán rộng rãi khắp các tỉnh thành thông qua các cơ sở uy tính như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

